
Our Ghost Kitchen Future - mitchbob
https://www.newyorker.com/news/letter-from-silicon-valley/our-ghost-kitchen-future
======
klenwell
That bleak graphic at the top with all the out-of-business signs captures one
of my biggest long-term worries about the pandemic. This passage, while not
quite so bleak, sums it up:

 _There is something utopian about Reef’s project, which inspires visions of
greener, less congested, more accessible cities, in which delivery fleets zip
around on electric bicycles and people congregate for cocktails in rooftop
gardens, planted atop defunct parking structures. It is also a little sad.
Decentralized, delivery-only restaurants—to say nothing of the WeWork-
ification of restaurant kitchens—point to greater problems and complexities,
like widening inequality, the high cost of living in coastal cities, the
tenuous financial model of restaurants, and a culture in which, whether by
preference or necessity, people prioritize convenience even in their leisure
activities._

